# Upgrade from Goblin mini



## Nailedit77 (15/3/16)

Hi everyone, 

Hopefully I can get some advice from the members here.

I have 2 subtank mini's which i love and a Goblin mini. The goblin is nice, but I need a change. I am looking for an easy build deck and a small setup, willing to swap goblin mini (black edition) for something else or I can just buy new.

I vape 70/30 diy joose I been making, looking for good flavour and clouds


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

And you're specifically looking for a small set up? So something like the Crius is too big?

What about the Aromamiser mini?

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/steam-crave-aromamizer-rdta-601?category=90


----------



## Pixstar (15/3/16)

Personally I wouldn't get rid of the Goblin Mini, if you can keep it. Then get another small tank like the Silverplay Nano...or even the Gobli Mini v2 but maybe wait for the revised version...


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> And you're specifically looking for a small set up? So something like the Crius is too big?
> 
> What about the Aromamiser mini?
> 
> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/steam-crave-aromamizer-rdta-601?category=90


Been looking at the aromamizer 3ml, looks nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Personally I wouldn't get rid of the Goblin Mini, if you can keep it. Then get another small tank like the Silverplay Nano...or even the Gobli Mini v2 but maybe wait for the revised version...


I do love my goblin, just so tired of coiling and wicking this thing. The bottom fill screw kills me everytime


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

Have you looked at the Billow v2, there is a nano version that isn't as small as the Goblin Mini but definitely smaller than most of the others out there. Airflow is great and for flavour it kicks the Goblin in the, erm... fill screw 

The Billows are already "old news" so are difficult to find, the only place I recall seeing them were at SA Vape Gear or the classifieds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Have you looked at the Billow v2, there is a nano version that isn't as small as the Goblin Mini but definitely smaller than most of the others out there. Airflow is great and for flavour it kicks the Goblin in the, erm... fill screw
> 
> The Billows are already "old news" so are difficult to find, the only place I recall seeing them were at SA Vape Gear or the classifieds


True, i just bought a billow v2 again but the nano version. I own a crius and its a completely different vape. I would say that i get a different flavor off the same juice in the billow v2 that i use in the crius. If you can find a billow v2, grab it and keep it. Its that good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/3/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee and @Keyaam, much appreciated. Ill do some digging and see who is selling and grab one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

